# recherche macbook ou macbook pro ou powerbook ou ibook casse



## saadaneil (26 Septembre 2010)

Boujour je recherche un macbook ,macbook pro,powerbook,ibook casse 
                                   Merci d'avance


----------



## gillyns (28 Septembre 2010)

tu veu faire un hackintosh dans un "boitier" de MacBook (pro ou autre) ?


----------



## saadaneil (29 Septembre 2010)

premierement merci de mavoir repondu
deuxiement jaimerais juste a voir le mac car je compte le garde pour peut etre le reparer et en avoir un car pour l instant j'utilise le mac de mon coloc


----------



## iMacounet (29 Septembre 2010)

cherche sur ebay et leboncoin, c'est pas ce qui manque en ce moment.


----------



## jenji95 (2 Octobre 2010)

j'ai actuellement un macbook que je veut vendre .
si tu est toujours interresé


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2010)

*Non mais juste il y a les Petites Annonces pour ça : http://occasion.macg.co/

On ferme.*


----------

